# How long to obtain a Permanent residence visa?



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, I currently live in the UK and have applied for a SA permanent residence visa nearly 2 years ago at the SA High Commission in London. My girlfriend is a SA citizen and we have been living together for 10 years but we are not married. I have sent several e-mails asking for an update and have not received a reply. I have tried phoning but a message tells me to e-mail. The SA High Commission advised me the process would take between 18 to 24 months. Does anybody know how I can get an update or the time scales involved? Thank you, Vince.


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone help? Thanks Vince


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

VinceW said:


> Can anyone help? Thanks Vince


I have eventually got someone from the SA high commission to reply but they are not very helpful. Is there a maximum time to process the permit? Is there any legal pressure I can apply to speed up the process? After I get the permit will I need an SA id or will the UK passport be enough? Thanks Vince.


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

i am a SA citizen but have not lived there for 10 years (I believe the immigration laws recently changed). My husband (Mauritian) and I plan to move to SA by the end of the year. 
We will receive his TR permit next week (been married for 6 years), now we need to apply for his PR once in SA. I just want to know if anyone has gone through the process recently? Any trick questions in the interview? What exactly is the declaration of support? Can we do it ourselves or do we need an immigration agent? We also have a 6 month old baby born in Mauritius (should receive his SA birth certificate in the next 2-3 weeks and will apply for his SA pasport once in SA)


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

VinceW said:


> Hi, I currently live in the UK and have applied for a SA permanent residence visa nearly 2 years ago at the SA High Commission in London. My girlfriend is a SA citizen and we have been living together for 10 years but we are not married. I have sent several e-mails asking for an update and have not received a reply. I have tried phoning but a message tells me to e-mail. The SA High Commission advised me the process would take between 18 to 24 months. Does anybody know how I can get an update or the time scales involved? Thank you, Vince.


Hi Vince

I have heard it is 24 to 36 months for PR to come through. You could also apply for Temp residence under the same category while you wait for the PR outcome. the TR takes a lot less time and is valid (and renewable from within SA) for 2 years. Also with PR you can just use you passport with visa, no need for an ID which only applies if you become an SA citizen. Hope that helps.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

VinceW said:


> Hi, I currently live in the UK and have applied for a SA permanent residence visa nearly 2 years ago at the SA High Commission in London. My girlfriend is a SA citizen and we have been living together for 10 years but we are not married. I have sent several e-mails asking for an update and have not received a reply. I have tried phoning but a message tells me to e-mail. The SA High Commission advised me the process would take between 18 to 24 months. Does anybody know how I can get an update or the time scales involved? Thank you, Vince.


Hi Vince, 

The actual application gets processed in Pretoria (Head office). Have you tried contacting the permanent residency adjudicators? 
Otherwise, have you considered a letter of demand by an attorney?


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Vince,
> 
> The actual application gets processed in Pretoria (Head office). Have you tried contacting the permanent residency adjudicators?
> Otherwise, have you considered a letter of demand by an attorney?


Hi Legalman, I have repeatedly contacted the Home affairs office in London. This is the only contact I have been given. Please advise me how to contact the permanent residency adjudicators in Pretoria. What will a letter of demand by an attorney achieve? Thanks Vince


----------

